# Had a go myself



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Comments welcome guys


----------



## scottlorimer69 (Apr 5, 2007)

Luvin the last shot mate!:thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

got a few more like this one on my external hard drive which has crashed


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Top one is very nice, but just something about the last one does it for me too!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

re: the last shot
should i crop out the blurred one on the left?


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Tabbs said:


> re: the last shot
> should i crop out the blurred one on the left?


No, it gives the shot a pleasing DOF :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

please excuse my ignorance
dof?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

DOF= Depth Of Field.

So, the blurred background and pin sharp foreground.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

byrnes said:


> DOF= Depth Of Field.
> 
> So, the blurred background and pin sharp foreground.


Sharp focal point, foreground & background blurred. Essentially what you're seeing in all of the shots...background in 1 & 2, foreground & background in 3.

I prefer shot 1 - colours stand out from the background with good DOF & pretty good balance (in terms of the rule of thirds).

I just shoot for pleasure & am a mere enthusiast, so comments are only my personal opinion...lol tell me what setup are you using? :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I love the first shot. As said, great DOF, nice colours with a splash of spot the hover flies. Nice shots. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah the last one is great


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Just using a 
FujiFilm Finepix S3500
6x optical zoom
4 mega pixel
mainly use macro mode for these shots TBH


----------

